# AUf den USB Stick auslagern



## killbillvol3 (21. Sep 2004)

Hallo,

ich benutze Eclipse auf meinem 128 MB Laptop und hab mir nen USB Stick gekauft. Das Eclipse ist superlahm, stockt immer, kann ich dafür sorgen, dass irgendwie der Speicher (256MB) von dem USB Stick verwendet wird?

Der Stick ist unter Win2K automatisch als Laufwerk G: verfügbar. 

Habe schon alle Windows TEMP und TMP Variablen dahingelinkt aber Eclipse und die JRE scheinen sihc nicht zu scheren.

Wie kann ich dafür sorgen dass die JRE das als temporären schnelen Speicher verwndet?

Danke!


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (21. Sep 2004)

@Performance-Mods:
Bitte Titel präzisieren.

@killbill:
Du solltest Dir lieber echten Arbeitsspeicher nachrüsten oder einen neuen Laptop zulegen, denn selbst wenn Deine Idee irgendwie realisierbar ist, wirst Du trotzdem weiterhin Geschwindigkeitsprobleme haben (bereits eine Festplatte ist weit langsamer als echter Arbeitsspeicher).


----------



## L-ectron-X (21. Sep 2004)

Du kannst die Zugriffszeiten auf einen RAM gar nicht mit der auf einen USB-Stick vergleichen. Da nehmen schon die Datentransporte vom und zum Stick sehr viel Zeil in Anspruch.


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (21. Sep 2004)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du kannst die Zugriffszeiten auf einen RAM gar nicht mit der auf einen USB-Stick vergleichen. Da nehmen schon die Datentransporte vom und zum Stick sehr viel Zeil in Anspruch.


S. oben. 



> bereits eine Festplatte ist weit langsamer als echter Arbeitsspeicher


----------



## L-ectron-X (22. Sep 2004)

Wenn wir mal beim USB 1 bleiben sind die Transportgeschwindigkeiten aber wohl nicht unerheblich.


----------



## stev.glasow (22. Sep 2004)

Ihr habt vergessen zu erwähnen das der Zugriff auf 'normale' Festplatte wesentlich schneller ist als auf einen USB Stick. Also Auslagern auf einen USB Stick macht überhaupt keinen Sinn, selbst wenn die Kohle für neuen RAM fehlt.


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (22. Sep 2004)

Ich kann nur noch einmal sagen: siehe oben.

USB-Stick < Festplatte < RAM

< : langsamer als


----------



## Grizzly (22. Sep 2004)

Außerdem hält ein USB Stick viel weniger Zugriffe aus, als eine Festplatte oder der Hauptspeicher, bevor er den Geist aufgibt. Dann lieber doch den Hauptspeicher aufrüsten.


----------



## DP (22. Sep 2004)

ich schlage vor, dass du dir n externes-festplattengehäuse für usb holst. dann hauste dir 250gb-platte rein und benutzt die 250gb als ram-erweiterung *scnr*


----------



## stev.glasow (22. Sep 2004)

:roll:


----------



## killbillvol3 (22. Sep 2004)

Viele Dank für die ganzen Antworten!

Also mittlerweile hab ichs kapiert, der USB Stick ist langsamer als die Platte, also war das eine Schnapsidee von mir. Muss ich wohl auf den Firewire Stick warte *g

Aber eins würde mich noch interessieren: Wo stelle ich bei der JRE das Temporäre Verzeichnis ein?

Danke

killbill


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (23. Sep 2004)

@killbill:
Bitte für eine neue Frage einen neuen Thread öffnen.

@Performance-Mods:
Bitte Thema teilen.


----------



## Grizzly (23. Sep 2004)

killbillvol3 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [...]Aber eins würde mich noch interessieren: Wo stelle ich bei der JRE das Temporäre Verzeichnis ein?[...]



Das JRE benutzt - meines Wissens - das temporäre Verzeichnis, das auch für das Betriebssystem bzw. den Benutzer gilt.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (7. Dez 2004)

wie bitte? 
firewire stick? *hust* ich behaupt steif und fest das firewire ein gutes stück langsamerist als usb2.0

die einzige möglichkeit bei dir ist mehr ram, alles andere wird dich nur geld kosten aber nix helfen


----------



## Grizzly (7. Dez 2004)

KSG9|plak hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wie bitte?
> firewire stick? *hust* ich behaupt steif und fest das firewire ein gutes stück langsamerist als usb2.0
> 
> die einzige möglichkeit bei dir ist mehr ram, alles andere wird dich nur geld kosten aber nix helfen



Siehe Universal Serial Bus: Vergleich zu IEEE1394 (FireWire, i. Link).


----------



## pogo (8. Dez 2004)

firewire ist zwar langsamer 400 zu 480 bei USB,
aber effektiv läuft firewire zügiger.
USB Teilt sich die Geschwindigkeit auf die (max.)128 Geräte auf.


----------

